# police check for Australian citizenship application



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi All,

My permanent residency visa (subclass 187) was granted on 23th Mar 2014 and I am currently preparing my citizenship application. 

Since I have been staying in Australia for more than 4 years, and the amount of the total time I spent overseas is less than 30 days in the past 4 years. I was wondering if I still need to provide either AFP police check, or overseas criminal clearance.

And also, on the identity documents checklist from the citizenship website, it mentions that 'If permanent residency is an eligibility requirement of your application, you must also provide evidence of your arrival in Australia.‘ Does this refer to my PR visa? If not can someone tell me what it refers to?

Thanks a lot and much appreciated!!!!!!!

Sehun


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1: Australian PCC is required for citizenship

2: what visa you had before PR? You have to attach the evidence of your first arrival in Australia, it could be student visa.

Girl Aussie


----------



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Hey thanks for your reply. I was on student visa before my permanent visa, but I have renewed my student visa twice. Do I have to attached all three student visa? 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

no worries. 

Yeah, that's it, just attached the student visa showing your first entry stamp in Australia.

Girl Aussie


----------



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi Girl Aussie,

I just got my AFP national check certificate, I am ready for submission now. Thanks heaps for your help, I really appreicate it 

Sehun


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Not a problem 

Good Luck!!

Girl Aussie 



sehun said:


> Hi Girl Aussie,
> 
> I just got my AFP national check certificate, I am ready for submission now. Thanks heaps for your help, I really appreicate it
> 
> Sehun


----------



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Sorry, I actually have one more question regarding to the online application. In the online application, there are only two options of citizenship application. One is Australian citizenship by conferral, the other one is Australian citizenship by descent. I think I am in the 'general eligibility' category, neither by conferral nor by descent. But these two are the only two available options in online application. In fact, what does conferral refer to? 

Is it okay to apply citizenship online by conferral then?

Thanks!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

There is an option for Australian citizenship - general eligibility (Form 1300t)

Create or access your ImmiAccount to start your application if you:

are between 18 and 59 years of age
meet the eligibility requirements
have all of the required documents.

Check this link: Australian Citizenship – Citizenship online applications

Girl Aussie



sehun said:


> Sorry, I actually have one more question regarding to the online application. In the online application, there are only two options of citizenship application. One is Australian citizenship by conferral, the other one is Australian citizenship by descent. I think I am in the 'general eligibility' category, neither by conferral nor by descent. But these two are the only two available options in online application. In fact, what does conferral refer to?
> 
> Is it okay to apply citizenship online by conferral then?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi, girlaussie, thank you so much for your prompt reply 

I created an immiaccount from the general eligibility option using that link. But after having my immiaccount, I found that there are still only two options from the citizenship application-one is Australia Citizenship by Conferral, the other one is Australia Citizenship by Descent...

I guess that I should apply from citizenship by conferral but I am not very sure about this. I will go to the immigration department to ask them next week.

Thanks again for your help, let me know if you have some interesting thoughts about this.

Sehun


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

sehun said:


> Hi, girlaussie, thank you so much for your prompt reply
> 
> I created an immiaccount from the general eligibility option using that link. But after having my immiaccount, I found that there are still only two options from the citizenship application-one is Australia Citizenship by Conferral, the other one is Australia Citizenship by Descent...
> 
> ...


You would be applying for conferral not citizenship by descent. Citizenship by descent is for people where at least one parent is an Australian citizen and they were not born in Australia - this does not apply in your case. Conferral means to grant or bestow something on someone - this is what you are looking for.


----------



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi GirlAussie, Thanks so much for your suggestion. So do I just go apply online citizenship by conferral then? 

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah that's your online option or if you are still confused go by Paper Application. 

Girl Aussie 



sehun said:


> Hi GirlAussie, Thanks so much for your suggestion. So do I just go apply online citizenship by conferral then?
> 
> Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi thanks so much guys, I have done the application, just need to scan a few more documents tomorrow. 

Thanks again and have a good evening 

Sehun


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

Good luck!!

Girl Aussie 



sehun said:


> Hi thanks so much guys, I have done the application, just need to scan a few more documents tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks again and have a good evening
> 
> Sehun


----------



## sehun (Apr 18, 2015)

Hi,

I submitted my application online last week, and I passed my test yesterday!

Thanks all for your prompt replies and help, I really appreciate them!!!!

Sehun


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

wow, great...

good luck!!

Girl Aussie



sehun said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my application online last week, and I passed my test yesterday!
> 
> ...


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

sehun said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My permanent residency visa (subclass 187) was granted on 23th Mar 2014 and I am currently preparing my citizenship application.
> 
> ...


Hi Sehun,
I got my PR on February 2017 and planning to lodge my Citizenship application on next year February. I had already submitted the all overseas police clearance certificates including AFP criminal record at the time of PR application. In last 4 year I spend 37 day in overseas countries including my home country. Also, I have not been any other country since I obtained PR. Do I still need to submit all overseas police clearance certificates at the time of citizenship application? I happy to provide the AFP criminal record at the time of application. Your sincere suggestion will be highly appreciated.

Cheers!
Mamun


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mamun088 said:


> Hi Sehun,
> I got my PR on February 2017 and planning to lodge my Citizenship application on next year February. I had already submitted the all overseas police clearance certificates including AFP criminal record at the time of PR application. In last 4 year I spend 37 day in overseas countries including my home country. Also, I have not been any other country since I obtained PR. Do I still need to submit all overseas police clearance certificates at the time of citizenship application? I happy to provide the AFP criminal record at the time of application. Your sincere suggestion will be highly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!
> Mamun


You do not need to apply for an AFP police clearance as the Department will do that for you when you lodge your application. 

You do not need to provide a police clearance from other countries unless you have spent more than 90 days in any one country and/or you have been overseas for 12 months or more since you received your permanent visa.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Citi/Appl/What-documents-do-you-need/good-character-and-offences


----------



## mamun088 (Feb 13, 2017)

*Police Clearance Certificate for Citizenship Application*



ozbound12 said:


> You do not need to apply for an AFP police clearance as the Department will do that for you when you lodge your application.
> 
> You do not need to provide a police clearance from other countries unless you have spent more than 90 days in any one country and/or you have been overseas for 12 months or more since you received your permanent visa.
> 
> ...


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

Hi ozbound12 ; How long it talks to grant the citizenship under " Conferral case " ? also what are CO doing during this period ?


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

m_hegazy said:


> Hi ozbound12 ; How long it talks to grant the citizenship under " Conferral case " ? also what are CO doing during this period ?


Application processing times are on the DIBP website. https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...a-citizenship-processing-times#Citzprocessing


----------



## m_hegazy (Apr 18, 2017)

ozbound12 said:


> Application processing times are on the DIBP website. https://www.border.gov.au/about/acc...a-citizenship-processing-times#Citzprocessing


For conferral , 11 - 13 months !! too much 

What are CO doing during this period ?


----------

